# Do you neighbours think your crazy??



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

Got some decent weather today so i spent 6 hours detailing the outside of the car.The neighbours were asking me why it takes so long to 'wash my car'. LOL 
(I clayed it also even tho car is only a few days old and the crap in the paint was shocking!:doublesho)
Many a comment was passed my reply was i have O.C.D!! and i cant help it
However the car looks fantastic(to me anyway) so i can put up with them thinking im a loop!!
Wait till they see i do it all again when i get some new wax!!( i used sealer this time)
Do your neighbours ever looked shocked at the lengthy 'wash'??
Cheers B


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

they're all used to it by now


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

All the time buddy I wash the car 3 times a week they all think I'm mad :lol:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Some walk past shaking their heads


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

My whole street think I should be committed, Even the bus drivers think I'm mental. 3 times this week I've spent over 2 hours on average on my car cleaning.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

There all used to it now :lol:

...enough said...


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

mine think its great, one brings his grandson over for a chat etc,
some just want hints and tips.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

yea i get it all the time- best one i got was "you'll have no paint left on that car if you keep washing it" !!! 

Ive worked out that i spend 15 full 24hr days a year driving in my car i worked out today. how many hours of your life's have you spent cleaning it ??


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My neighbour used to have a bit of a joke untill I sorted out a few marks on one of his cars for him, he takes it more seriously now and appreciates the effort and results that can be had :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

The neighbours come out for a chat now, as i'm out cleaning the car for so long, got a few strange looks when i first started using the snow foam..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I've said it before and I will say it again :lol:

One day I'm going to do it in one of the other halfs dresses just to top it off seewhat they say then :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Everybody thinks im nuts "It's only going to get dirty again you know" is generally the phrase i get quoted. These people obviously do not realise i know this, and i will get great pleasure again when i have to clean it for them to give me the same damn smart **** response!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

makes me glad I have a unit...cueball leaves with a dirty car, and returns with a shiny shiny car...

magic, you see...... :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

I get the same jokes. . I.e mines next, you'll have no paint left, i could a done the whole street by the time you finish that, still at it dan. . .and then the same people asking what to use to get out scratches and remove tar spots ect  they all give good comments when the works done though


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> My neighbour used to have a bit of a joke untill I sorted out a few marks on one of his cars for him, he takes it more seriously now and appreciates the effort and results that can be had :thumb:


Ditto hahaha !


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah, i had one guy once say "blimey you have been out here allday, you finished yet". I think that people only see the ol 10minute car wash in ASDA CAR PARK and think you should be doing the same…… i say "EH NAA"


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thankfully one of my neighbours works in Dubai so is hardly there and the other ones are always off caravanning every weekend, so I am left alone in peice. Tucked away in a quiet cul de sac I hardly see anyone.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I get odd looks.

I also get them when cleaning the car.  :tumbleweed:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

QUOTE=uzi-blue;2705259]The neighbours come out for a chat now, as i'm out cleaning the car for so long, got a few strange looks when i first started using the snow foam..[/QUOTE]

Yeah, everyone loves the snowfoam, the kids on the street always ride too close to my car for comfort and have broke my mums rear light crashing into it so im always tempted to give them a blasting with the magifoam


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

Wait till they see me standing in the rain smiling!! watch the water 'BEADS' sheeting/running off my car they will defo think 'cuckoo cuckoo' lol
Little do they no.......
Cheers B


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

i always get, theres one over there that wants doing next. get mad looks from the nosey neighbour. 'how many coats of polish can you give it surely your just rubbing them all off after the first one!' (facepalm)


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I get passer bys saying 'You've missed a bit'. The cheesy 'You can do mine next' and also an old fella on a bike saying: 'Get rid of your car, buy a bike and save the planet!' lol.


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> I get odd looks.
> 
> I also get them when cleaning the car.  :tumbleweed:


LOL PMSL :lol:
Cheers B


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

My neighbours love the fact I often grab their cars to do too! Especially the 'kids' ones as they tend to be a bit older cars and it's easy to make sure a siginificant difference in just one day :thumb:

One neighbour's daughter even knocks the door and says 'Clive, can I _borrow_ your wash kit please?' knowing full well I'll say 'pull it on the drive, I'll do it' :lol:

I wouldn't want it any other way!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

when i was claying my car for the first ever time one of the local kids walked past and was telling her dad and her friends that i was washing my car with playdoh :S tryed explaining clay to him and he didnt get it at all, until i demo'ed it to him and the next weekend we had sun he was out on his drive with his newly puchaced meg's clay kit


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I was doing my brother in laws car today, full machine polish job, we were out there fr about 5 hours, the neighbours were in and out all day and eventually said you must think were mad going in and out so much, I said you must think we're mad washing a car all day, she said yes, we don't need to wash ours, it's got super guard on it, you only need to wash it once a year! thing is they've had it three years and never washed it! :lol:


----------



## wigginke (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey its not just the neighbours , its my wife, my kids and my mates!

I was in France last year with my mate and our families. I was just washing my mondeo down after the 500m drive. My mate was helping me, well he thought he was until he realised I was follwing him around the car washing the same panels!


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

My serious performance detailing kit went next door when delivered, so when she dropped it in i was over the moon!! when i explained what it was she dissapeared and came back with a little black case that she paid (£299:doublesho) for when buying her new car, 'supa guard' said i should have mentioned it i could have borrowed that!!:lol:
Cheers B


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

The majority of my neighbors clean there cars 2 or 3 times in a week anyway... They actually worse than me :O


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

They all think i'm mad lol. Used to it now though. They always ask what i'm doing and why i'm doing it and what it does though lol. I don't care, i love it


----------



## Grant20vT (Mar 21, 2011)

I've always been known as the bloke who's always cleaning his car!

and i've heard every joke going over the years too.

but recently i got my own back on a few people.

one guy kept saying "you can do mine afterwords"

So, i said "bring her round, as i've seen your Mrs and i'd love to"

he's never spoken to me since!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

They used to, now though they come over to get tips/samples and then there's the lady next door who always takes round PB's packages when I miss them (usually 90% of the time because they're so fast). Weekend before I came offshore she was outside with a bottle of Tardis I gave her and some Bilberry. 

I just ignore the ones who make funny comments. Imagine if they saw what I did INSIDE the house?!:doublesho


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

My family and neighbors think I'm nutty at the best of times. I didn't realise how bad until the other day when my son looked at a picture of a babe sprawled across the bonnet of a Lamborghini. He whistled at her and said if that was my car I'd shoot her for marring the paint.OCD never heard of it. lol


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

I have only just started so the OCD is in its first bloom and after seeing me cleaning the car pretty much every day last week I'm pretty sure they think i am bonkers. However, the number of people I am getting stopping to chat with compliments is extremely rewarding.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Many of them think that I am crazy,but my car looks fantastic and their cars are in very bad state.Some of them are talking to me and now have some interest to detailing,some of them now want to buy sf lance and snowfoam because they like it.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

yes. especially last sunday when i spent 8 hours on 2 customers cars then went and done mine in the dark.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I find more then anything that they're intrigued to see exactly what it is i'm doing, as obviously some of the products stand out and aren't things they've seen before (Snow foam, Clay, Machine etc) so all in all it's not too bad but the biggest problem is the amount of time i end up wasting having to explain things or show them or they then ask me to look at their cars to see some of the scratches a dealer or car wash have caused which then leads to them asking if i can do their car for them 

Works well really!


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've posted a few times in these threads mostly about one neighbour who is always asking me to do his next. 

Well, yesterday I said bring it out and I spent 3.5hours on it. To say he was impressed is an understatement. He was asking me how much I would take so I started telling him the cost of materials I was using and he stopped. He got a wash, wheel clean, de-tar, clay, machine polish, glaze and some AG HD Wax.

I think he was happy after the wash.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of my neighbours are used to it now and want me to their cars for summer. 
It's just the grumpy guy next door that says I haven't got a clue... He uses Fairy liquid and T-Cut weekly.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> I've posted a few times in these threads mostly about one neighbour who is always asking me to do his next.
> 
> Well, yesterday I said bring it out and I spent 3.5hours on it. To say he was impressed is an understatement. He was asking me how much I would take so I started telling him the cost of materials I was using and he stopped. He got a wash, wheel clean, de-tar, clay, machine polish, glaze and some AG HD Wax.
> 
> I think he was happy after the wash.


mine are always asking me so one day i said give me £30 and i'll do it for you (i thought this would shut up him up) but to my suprise he did. So i did the works for him for apart from machine polish and he was very very happy (and £30 lighter in the pocket :lol


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> My neighbour used to have a bit of a joke untill I sorted out a few marks on one of his cars for him, he takes it more seriously now and appreciates the effort and results that can be had :thumb:


I understand its your pride and joy. I do mine every week sometimes every 2 weeks but when I do it it's worth all the effort. It's worth it for the results after doing mine you can see yourself its like a mirror. LOL


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Dad gets the most back home..usually a 'fancy doing mine when you're done?'
ive got that once or twice up here..usually with the reply 'nah, my products are worth more than your paint'


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I get loads asking to do theirs next, I reply 'yeah sure, drop it outside and I'll spruce it up for you'

They never do, why bother asking? 

I've even told dad in law to drop his astra round (he NEVER washes it, road grime protects it! ) it's uber swirly, he's not interested.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

CliveP said:


> My neighbours love the fact I often grab their cars to do too! Especially the 'kids' ones as they tend to be a bit older cars and it's easy to make sure a siginificant difference in just one day :thumb:
> 
> One neighbour's daughter even knocks the door and says 'Clive, can I _borrow_ your wash kit please?' knowing full well I'll say 'pull it on the drive, I'll do it' :lol:
> 
> ...


:thumb::thumb::thumb:
you sir deserve a medal 
and its when you have neighbours who appreciate your work, makes it worth you helping them out now and again :detailer:


----------



## Quackers (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I hack them off a little bit with the pressure washer noise on sunday mornings. Its seems the 'oh do you wanna do mine when you're done then?' gag never gets old :wall:


----------



## mikemj (Mar 16, 2011)

yep women came up to me after seeing me clean the car for about 3 hrs and asked me why, i just replied its an affliction, never said another word since, but i see her watching, but on the plus side people walk pass and say lovely motor always so clean, so its worth all the effort.


----------



## vornyst170 (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah im the same with my neighbours. they always say i gunna wash the paint of it one day. i once had an old man walk past while snowfoaming my car and he said are u painting your car. i looked at him and i just laughed at him thinking he was joking. but he was serious. he dont talk to me anymore now.


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

they all think im a bit crazy. one even asked me how long it took me to get it that clean....... i hadnt started my routine yet was my reply.

and one of my neighbours told me she thinks im crazy and that i see things not really there! it was a lot of tar i could see but see thought i was imagining it lol

they all just have a chat now as they used to it! hell sometimes i even get a cuppa if the missus isnt in!


----------



## mikemj (Mar 16, 2011)

lol yes i dont understand people that buy a car and spend all that money and never clean it and when they do they go to tesco and get one of the local cleaning crew to do it, with that old sponge thats proberly been on the floor a few times, proberly the best one being a brand new merc how could do that some people


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

mikemj said:


> lol yes i dont understand people that buy a car and spend all that money and never clean it and when they do they go to tesco and get one of the local cleaning crew to do it, with that old sponge thats proberly been on the floor a few times, proberly the best one being a brand new merc how could do that some people


i sat in tesco the other day n wathced someone do a ka........

needless to say my mouth hit the floor..

washed with a black sponge water was filthy chamois leather in the same water to dry then threw the water over th car n dried again.

i felt like slapping him n asking what the hell he was thinking lol


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive built a business on the "do you want to do mine next statement" lol


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

It certainly helps if you have a private driveway, I think my neighbours think I'm slightly strange... especially when I snow foam the XC60, that always makes the local kids laugh though


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

i'm the same as many on here, all my friends, family and neighbours know me as 'the person who washes cars.' I normally wash mine once a week and QD midweek if its been dry and the car is a bit dusty. Most neighbours do think i'm mad and i get all the normal comments, but a few also come over and comment on my car, how good it looks, gives me a good feeling

What really drives me mad, as others have commented, is people who spend so much money on cars, and then don't look after them! I just don't understand it!


----------



## Hackett (May 3, 2011)

My neighbour waits until I'm finished my routine then fires up the barbecue. Cue next day it looks like it's rained soot on my car. 
I get the usual comments all the time and I only wash weekly. Other folk just don't get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah i always get " your doing a good job " " do the next one along while your at it " LOL pay me and i will... haha this stuff isn't cheap


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Its best when the neighbours walk past at 9:00 am then again at 17:00 pm and ask ` are you still cleaning that car ? `)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah that is the best one


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

I find that if I leave a ****ed shotgun leaning up against the PW no-one says a word.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I think my neighbours find my weekly washes odd :thumb:

Although I dropped a clanger the other day. She came out while I was snow foaming and there was a few suds blown on her car. I jokingly said she'd end up with clean spots, but she then informed me that she had it cleaned the other day :lol:

I get the standard 'you can do mine next' comments, but the sad thing is I'd really like too, but my GF thinks I'd come over as a bit odd if I offered


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

In a perfect world we would all live on one street, "detailers lane"


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Jacktdi said:


> In a perfect world we would all live on one street, "detailers lane"


That would be great, The house prices would be sky high due to spotless cars on the drives :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah there'd be no comments like do mine next and that then


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

In a year I've become the village nut job car washer. Whenever I talk to people, they realise it's me "rain or shine - out there cleaning those cars". 

It's made worse because family/friends know now that when they drive over, their car WILL be cleaned. So it's not just my own vehicles.

The worst one I had was an old fella who walked past and did the "do mine next" gag and I had bags of time and he looked pretty elderly. The fecker turned up not 10 mins later in a shagged out r reg camper van about 4 times longer and 3 times the height of a car. It was bogging.

Had to get my steps out to reach up the bugger and it was drying out quicker than I could clean it. Worst bit was, after 30 mins whilst I was on initial stages, the chap kept asking me if I was nearly done yet ! In the end he was driving it off the drive whilst I was still polishing it. I thought it was filthy still. 

Bless him he turned up with some chocolates for the kids with his wife and declared it the best it's ever been 

I've always been skeptical of passers by since....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> Yeah there'd be no comments like do mine next and that then


What wax is that? 
Oh its the new swissvax
Really? Any good?
Here! Want to try it?

I want to live there


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

kempe said:


> That would be great, The house prices would be sky high due to spotless cars on the drives :thumb:


The products would arrive on time due to the couriers knowing where we are =D


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Bueno said:


> The products would arrive on time due to the couriers knowing where we are =D


:lol: Most of the traders would live on the street aswell :lol:

2am I would be banging on the chemical guys house

I NEED A FIX SOME EZ CREME OR OR OR SOME BLACKLIGHT PLEAAASSSEEEEE


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't care what they think, my car looks better than theirs  

My problem is I look at some of the other nice cars in the cul-de-sac and I want to sort them out too......drives me mad!!


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

i get all the usual jokes, "do mine next" or "you have missed a bit". Is it bad that i cringe when i see people using a sponge? i just want to run over and say "you see all these swirls that you complain about on your black car, this is why!!" but i think i would look a bit mental. 

I gave one of my neighbours one of my semi-used sheepskin wash mitts as i couldn't stand there week after week watching him washing his RS4 with a sponge and brown water :/ . I then explained about the 2 bucket method and its benefits. He saw me claying my car once and asked what i was up to. He couldn't believe his eyes when i showed him what claying does. He loves water sheeting too. He now has a couple of brushes to clean his wheels & exhaust properly, a waffle weave drying cloth and some decent shampoo (was using fairy liquid :| ). I like to think that i am subconsciously training him into caring for his car better haha give me 6 months and i will have him snow foaming and waxing  care in the community... kind of

i live opposite a nursing home for old people and there was this old boy who would come and sit by the gate to watch me, have not seen him recently, so he has either not in a condition to come out or he tried to escape so isn't let outside... bit like the great escape!

I suppose "those" people who mock or make silly comments dont understand. however, we will not be riding round in crap encrusted rust buckets! Like someone mentioned above, i really don't understand why people would pay so much money for their car and then let it get into such a state. My stepdad is a prime example. Pays up for a brand new bmw 330d, and has not washed it since last summer. Yes, september 2010 :|. It is honestly a disgrace. And what puzzles me even more is he paid about for a brand new pressure washer, about £120's worth of products (polish, wax, towels, mf's etc) and its all just sat there... well, when i say sat there, i have used most of them and he doesnt have a clue. The pressure washer is very handy


----------



## Ksher (May 2, 2011)

This is my second post after I joined the forum few days ago. After reading this post, I found that my OCD to my car is not that serious, e.g. I check every body panel and wheels after I get home every day.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

My friend took someones address at work and it turns out they live down my street. He asked if they knew me and their reply was "Oooohhhh! He's the one who's always cleaning his car!"


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ksher said:


> This is my second post after I joined the forum few days ago. After reading this post, I found that my OCD to my car is not that serious, e.g. I check every body panel and wheels after I get home every day.


You know you have it when your brother in law buys a car, And your already out there waiting with your stuff to clean it before he even gets back :lol:


----------



## Swiftysport (Apr 19, 2011)

Same with me, the neighbours always say your gna wash the paint off that swift.... Annoying thing is he same people always drve past when I'm washing it so they totally think thats all I do lol
Even my mates have stopped hanging around with me as they say all I do is wash my car and see the mrs! ..... And what?!:driver:


----------



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

just the girlfriend thinks im crazy till she wants her car cleaned then she doesn't mind


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

twincamsir said:


> just the girlfriend thinks im crazy till she wants her car cleaned then she doesn't mind


Yep I know this feeling all to well :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

And I still use a water blade.

Well today had to do 15 dealer valets and did the whole lot in 3 hours, good old water blade to dry them off and blast round the car park to get the rest of the water off.

Not all detailing is the nice work and nice reflections.


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

When my neighbour came out with a newly bought bucket and sponge, I immediately went over to advise her.

I helped her to clean her Ford Ka, but she felt obliged to help. I explained that the polishes, sealant and waxes, are like facial cleaners, make up remover, moisturisers, toners, to a woman........then she clearly understood. She even said that she felt quite good seeing the effects of polish.

Next day, I see her pull in on the drive, and comes out with a Wilkinson bag full of detailing stuff........all half price . Result ! :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

My whole town thinks I'm crazy. I live in quite a small town and have in the past had people ask me why do I bother etc. I don't have a shed or garage so basically I sit in the street cleaning my wheels, literally sit on the road cleaning wheels. I usually go down the route of it the most expensive thing I own (don't own a house) and you clean the most expensive thing you own don't you? I do like it when finished and people ask (always strangers) when did you get the new car? And you tell them 3 1/2 years ago!  I really really hate it when they say 'when you've finished that there is a dirty ..... parked town the street you can have a go at'.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Occasionally i wash & wax @ 5am, luckily i live in a closed front fence, so no one watch me other than seeing running water from the carport  But my wife thinks i'm a bit of a cracked nut


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

nothelle said:


> Occasionally i wash & wax @ 5am, luckily i live in a closed front fence, so no one watch me other than seeing running water from the carport  But my wife thinks i'm a bit of a cracked nut


I see you posted that comment at 7am. I guess you're waiting for your wax to cure then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

They all think you are mad until they want some advice.

Every street has one so I look at it as we are the chosen ones!!


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

My neighbours think im crazy, im either washing or waxing mine.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> I see you posted that comment at 7am. I guess you're waiting for your wax to cure then! :lol: :lol:


LOL... yes!!!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Same here, just moved, so people don't know me there and on sundaymorning at 5.30 AM I'm starting to wash the car in and outside, every sunday, even in the winter ( I usually start later then ), and the first few montha, they old thought I was crazy, but now, around 7 am people start coming out, washing their cars and talking


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ye i get all the usual (now old but expected) jokes from passers by. And i only ever really see 1 of the neighbours when im cleaning my car, so they clearly think ive got a problem :wave: :lol:

One neighbour will wash his car after seeing me do mine and use his pressure washer but my car will get covered in water from the spray. He won't tell me though or dry it for me (which i suppose is a good thing), he'll just leave it. So by the time i go out to my car next all the beading has dried and im left with water marks all down my car :wall:

My girlfriend just tends to roll her eyes and shake her head when ever she asks me what ive being doing now :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

milner3226 said:


> Ye i get all the usual (now old but expected) jokes from passers by. And i only ever really see 1 of the neighbours when im cleaning my car, so they clearly think ive got a problem :wave: :lol:
> 
> One neighbour will wash his car after seeing me do mine and use his pressure washer but my car will get covered in water from the spray. He won't tell me though or dry it for me (which i suppose is a good thing), he'll just leave it. So by the time i go out to my car next all the beading has dried and im left with water marks all down my car :wall:
> 
> My girlfriend just tends to roll her eyes and shake her head when ever she asks me what ive being doing now :lol:


My neighbours the same, only one i see when cleaning my car. He normally cuts his grass after i am finished and sprays it up the side of my car. I just keep thinking he will move house soon......


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

they cant understand why i was my car when to them it 'looks' clean anyways. tbf id happily wash and polish everyone’s cars on my road for free.

the other half just asks me now, what car stuff have brought this month. i sometimes need to recheck paypal to confirm lol


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

mine is just as mad a me. The best thing is we never use the pressure washer if it is too windy so not to spray each other cars on the drive. Always chats when im cleaning the car to see what new products im using.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> My neighbours the same, only one i see when cleaning my car. He normally cuts his grass after i am finished and sprays it up the side of my car. I just keep thinking he will move house soon......


Tbh i think they do it on purpose sometimes, either that or they really don't realise what they are doing. But i suppose thats the price we pay for being the minority :wall:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

We’ve just had new neighbours move in 2 weeks ago, so they’ve probably not yet got any idea of the extent of their OCD car cleaning neighbours. With 4 cars on the drive, we’re out the front every weekend doing something, whether it be cleaning or modifying!

They missed my full 10 hour detail on the mini a few weeks back. Judging by their parting gift, this was obviously not appreciated by our previous neighbours though, who were just insane, and that is all I have to say about them.


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

:lol:mines certainely do i tend to take the seats out and clean in all the nooks and crannies,but having said that al ot of them ask my advice and now that am on here blood and sand theyr gonna really think ive flipped :lol::lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thankfully I have full valeting facilities at work. I get to clean my car every day if i wish without any 'shaking heads' and comments from neighbour's.

The Bosses don't have a problem with it either as their cars get done FOC too, so everyone's happy


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep, they're used to it by now, but has drawn some good attention and had a couple of other little jobs come from it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

None of my current neighbours know what i do as i recently moved here and cars work on my car here as its flats, but at my mums, they all know me, more so since i used to live across the road from her so they saw lots of cars getting detailed lol


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

After a good wash, i usually drive my car on the sidewalk and just walking around in circle just to watch it... and later i do a 2 lap around my office building. It is covered in huge glass all around, perfect to watch the clean reflection.

But the second part my wife don't know about, if she knows then she'll definitely think i'm a broken nut... lol


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep !
I get all the regular unwanted remarks like :-

Not again ?
Detailing day AGAIN is it ?
Haven't you washed that car away yet ?
Why ?
It's never been dirty so why keep cleaning it ?

and the one that really boils my ****..

"Why don't you get a life..."

Jealousy is a horrible thing :detailer:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack - I get all of those comments from my wife!


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes. My problem is I get it from neighbours both sides and opposite AND the Mrs


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd say my neighbours are used to it by now, although the early days (or should I say years) they did think I was nuts.

Especially when I spent a week of work to do some correction with the PC and do a three day Zaino application fest. 90 hours well spent, and the finish was simply awesome. Yes I got comments more bad than good but the result was worth it.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

FlawlessDetail said:


> yea i get it all the time- best one i got was "you'll have no paint left on that car if you keep washing it" !!!


I constantly get that :lol: the neighbours thought I was bonkrs because I spent 3 days doing my dads X5 but you should see there faces now that its done haha:doublesho


----------



## spacepilot (May 3, 2011)

Jack Carter said:


> Yep !
> I get all the regular unwanted remarks like :-
> 
> Not again ?
> ...


True but you forgot these 

"You've missed a bit"
"Can you do mine while you are at it"
"I don't know why you are bothering, it's going to rain tomorrow"


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I presumed deep down they really adore the finish on our car, probably sneak back to their house: wash, wash, clean, clean a whole lot without you knowing it and cursing silently: how come that guy's car is so damn shiny, i wash mine probably twice as many?? and the day after they'll come back to you making that smart-*ss comment just because they're so damn jealous of you.........


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

yep head all the remarks under the sun from mine
but i dont care its like water of a duck back


----------



## gsmith89 (May 9, 2011)

My neighbour walked past me the other day and said if i wash it anymore i'm going to wash it away, i just shook my head and said 'never' with a big smile on my face.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

maestegman said:


> Jack - I get all of those comments from my wife!


Ha ha - that's a great line, nearly caused me to spaff my drink!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nothelle said:


> I presumed deep down they really adore the finish on our car, probably sneak back to their house: wash, wash, clean, clean a whole lot without you knowing it and cursing silently: how come that guy's car is so damn shiny, i wash mine probably twice as many?? and the day after they'll come back to you making that smart-*ss comment just because they're so damn jealous of you.........


i have one nieghbour who always says "you cleaning that again" the old woman next door, doesnt bother me as i get on well with her..
the other neighbours always comment on how well i look after it, and last time after washing i took the car into the street, to dry and QD it, and my nieghbour said "i guess i better go wash mine if your gonna leave it parked outside my house... making me look bad" :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My neighbour is into Detailing to so we both know whats what and both have favorite brands etc. We take the mick out of the other neighbours that either dont clean there cars or like to look clever washing there cars with Washing Up Liquid and a Yard Brush.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

What ya think?!! 










lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pmsl i'd love to see the look on my neighbours faces if i used that!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice.

Is that Stjarnagloss Red Sno?


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate waiting in the morning untill I can fire up the snowfoam at about 8.30am - anyone do it earlier?


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

I get up at 5.00am most mornings, walk the dogs then clean the car. My neighbour this morning said the biggest mistake he'd ever made was having a fence between us, without that I could have just carried on and cleaned his cars, stupid thing is I probably would.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that Stjarnagloss Red Sno?


Yes sir, it is!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

You certainly do get sick fed up of hearing: "Looks good, will you do mine next?" and I reply with "Yes, for £50" he always laughs but I'm being serious and that's pretty cheap for a wash, clay polish & wax :lol: 

There's gardeners working next door at the moment so one guy pulled up in his van, took one look at my 309 Goodwood and I felt the mutual respect in his eyes...so it's not all bad publicity!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

kempe said:


> That would be great, The house prices would be sky high due to spotless cars on the drives :thumb:


And the fact that the paths would get PW'd monthly to keep the salt and crap off, the street-signs and lamp posts would be clayed, iron-x'd and sealed and the potholes would get filled when they start and with the correct amount of tar.

Would be heaven, where do I sign up?


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i no longer care what people think about my time i spend cleaning - anyone whom has to spend so much time being concerned on what i do with my time really needs to sit back and look at there own lives and ask themselves why it bothers them so much....its easy they have nothing constructive to do than sit at home taking the pee because there idle and nosey 

i just have the worlds nosiest neighbours tho whom dont do anything all day every day but sit indoors paying more attention to what goes on in other peoples lives and simlpy say they dont have time or too busy to do things lol....sad people need to get a life of there own


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes im sure mine talk about me, sure their really wanting to ask if id do their cars though


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

just thought, my parents (i still live with them, only 22) thought i was mad until i started washing their cars as well because it annoyed me that their cars were not at the same standard as mine.


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

I live on a cul de sac, backing against the moor, I know probably every dog walker around here, it is nice to be in the fresh air , you meet all the neighbours, some ask me how come I know everyone, it is because I am always detailing , a lot of people ask me how I get the results (snow foam impresses them )and how old it is when I tell them it is nearly 5 years they go wow,its like new . I cycle at least 20 miles a day just going to work( on average for year is 12000, and 1500 in the car! ) so I really do clean it more than drive it.

:detailer:


----------



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

My neighbours are fantastic about it - this is my 1st house, been here for just over a year. Have off road parking and on a quiet road. Next door neighbours (retired couple) always comments how clean the car is an his friends who have a very very old RR and Bentley stopped and asked me what products I use to keep it so shiny.

The other neighbour is car mad! escort cosworth, S2 RST, Focus RS, and a Ford Racing works van! so he knows about keeping cars clean!


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine have given up on me now. They just leave me to get on with it. But no doubt look at our cars with an awe of admiration.


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

Yes they do, but I love the puzzled looks they give me while I'm Snowfoaming :doublesho


----------

